# Back yard dancing



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Bonkers


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Funny...however I think he should spend a little time on repairing those gates instead of prating about in fancy dress. :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks Tuggles, you gave me and the Wife a big laugh.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

747 said:


> Thanks Tuggles, you gave me and the Wife a big laugh.


Get sorting through yer wardrobe, Jimbo, I bet you'd look great in red jacket and white socks. Or 'foreplay' to you.

Oh dear, I think I just wet myself! :lol: :lol:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Brilliant!!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You look much younger than I expected! Perhaps due to the Still in the corner,

Alan


----------

